

The Physiology of Foie: Why Foie Gras is Not Unethical - etherael
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/12/the-physiology-of-foie-why-foie-gras-is-not-u.html

======
nkurz
Wow, impressively detailed and photographed article. If you are interested in
such things, you should also follow the included link to Dan Barber's TED
talk. Here's a version that doesn't automatically launch the video:
<http://blog.ted.com/2008/11/25/a_surprising_pa/>

Also interesting that all the ducks are male. I've seen some recent commentary
regarding chickens about how millions of male chicks are put to death since
they can't lay eggs and there is no other market for them. Strange that ducks
are the inverse. Seems like an opportunity for some enterprising duck egg
farmer!

Edit: Oops, just read the section about the Moulard being a sterile hybrid.
Maybe not a good plan to breed them. And wow, the comments on that page are
truly excellent --- one of the best and most civil discussions on the morality
of meat eating that I've seen online.

~~~
etherael
I didn't actually check the comments but yeah, they're quite interesting too,
the part that I found fascinating was the description of the hybrid breeding
process and the results with regards to the Moulard adopting the optimal
qualities fit for purpose from both genetic strains, as well as the argument
against gavage being largely based on ignorance of the anatomy and feeding
habits of the ducks.

Also, that TED talk that both the article and yourself references is quite
fascinating.

